# whirlpool microwave door error message



## bradleyshome

Test the switches, it shoudn't be too difficult, hopefully this video helps


----------



## partner

Thanks, bradleyshome

I had seen that video but it doesn't help. My MW is an over the range with the controls in the door. I'm afraid that its going to have to come down to be able to get inside of it. Plus since it malfunctions so rarely, the odds of the switch testing bad at one point in time is very low. If it only had one switch and I could find & get it ahead of time, I would just replace it. But its got three switches each 25-30 bucks each. I have checked at 3 parts places and each give difference #s for the switches. I don't want to have to take it down, find part #s for the three switches, order the sws and wait without the use of the MW for however long it takes for them to come. 
And that even if a switch is the problem, which at this time I'm not sure of. Thats why it would be very helpful if a repair tech would assist here.


----------



## Protocol.

It'll most likely be the switches not making contact or not making contact correctly. Sometimes if the door latch is damaged or worn that can cause an issue as well.

I typically replace them all at the same time for peace of mind. Any electronics wholesaler should have a similar part for under $5 a peice.


----------



## partner

Protocol. said:


> It'll most likely be the switches not making contact or not making contact correctly. Sometimes if the door latch is damaged or worn that can cause an issue as well.
> 
> I typically replace them all at the same time for peace of mind. Any electronics wholesaler should have a similar part for under $5 a peice.


Is there a way you can figure out which "similar" switched will work? 
Can you find this one for me ? W10269458
or this one? W10269460


----------



## Protocol.

http://www.digikey.com/product-deta...iv/V-16G-1C24-K(R)/V-16G-1C24-K(R)-ND/1829120 

Something around that should work. If you physically take the switch out and take it to your local electronics warehouse and ask them for it. They will most likely have something in stock.

You can also take the switch out and use the ratings off the switches to find something suitable.

That type of switch has a normally open, normally closed and common terminal. Be aware of what you are taking out to what you are hooking up to avoid any dead shorts.


----------



## partner

Something around that should work. 
Closeness counts only with horseshoes and explosives !

If you physically take the switch out and take it to your local electronics warehouse and ask them for it. They will most likely have something in stock.
Looked it up in their catalog and its $29.

You can also take the switch out and use the ratings off the switches to find something suitable.

That type of switch has a normally open, normally closed and common terminal. Be aware of what you are taking out to what you are hooking up to avoid any dead shorts.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Protocol.

The price on the link I sent you is 2.99 per. It will work, it just won't be OEM.

If you don't feel comfortable, buy all the switches oem and replace them. Heck, buy the door latch and strike while you're at it.

At this point you're still not sure of what switch you need. The only way to find out exactly is to take it apart and look. You'll have to look at the mechanism movement and test all of the switches.


----------



## Emily S.

partner said:


> I have a whirlpool microwave Model WMH73521CB that's just over a year old, just out of warranty. About once or twice a week or so when I go to use it, it will refuse to run with an message "open/close door". Of course opening and closing the door and hitting start a number of times does no good. I have even unplugged and repluged it in but no help. During this time all other functions/buttons including the vent and cook top light continues to work. Today while standing in front of the MW with the door open deciding if I was going to eat my pizza cold, the interior light of the MW came on. I slammed the door and hit start It worked. Consulting google, I found a couple of references to a secondary fuse that causes this kind of issue. Since all other functions/buttons seem to work, I doubt that its a fuse. I would suspect a door actuator or switch. Has anyone come across this problem before and if so how was it fixed. This MW has all the controls in the door and it looks like its not easy to get into the door switch area. Any assistance will be appreciated. thanks


I had the same error message and the entire microwave didn't work. So, I unplugged it, left it unplugged 10 seconds, plugged it back in, PUSHED ON THE SCREEN VENT on the inside of the door (if you look down into the door from the top you can see it) and it STARTED WORKING AGAIN. I think maybe a sensor was blocked, who knows.


----------



## Emily S.

partner said:


> I have a whirlpool microwave Model WMH73521CB that's just over a year old, just out of warranty. About once or twice a week or so when I go to use it, it will refuse to run with an message "open/close door". Of course opening and closing the door and hitting start a number of times does no good. I have even unplugged and repluged it in but no help. During this time all other functions/buttons including the vent and cook top light continues to work. Today while standing in front of the MW with the door open deciding if I was going to eat my pizza cold, the interior light of the MW came on. I slammed the door and hit start It worked. Consulting google, I found a couple of references to a secondary fuse that causes this kind of issue. Since all other functions/buttons seem to work, I doubt that its a fuse. I would suspect a door actuator or switch. Has anyone come across this problem before and if so how was it fixed. This MW has all the controls in the door and it looks like its not easy to get into the door switch area. Any assistance will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Emily S.

It's a blocked sensor, probably dirt or grease. Push on the vent screen that is visible fro the top when you look down. Do this after unplugging it, waiting ten seconds and then plugging it back in.


----------



## Hal1phx

Protocol. said:


> It'll most likely be the switches not making contact or not making contact correctly. Sometimes if the door latch is damaged or worn that can cause an issue as well.
> 
> I typically replace them all at the same time for peace of mind. Any electronics wholesaler should have a similar part for under $5 a peice.


it appears the door or metal latch on the door isn’t aligning correctly into the switch ... is there a way to re-align this ???


----------



## Mike Milam

We have a Whirlpool microwave that a little less than 5 years old. From time to time when I set the cook time and press start it says "open and close the door". I do and it starts. Hope I'm not looking forward to your issue. Mines been doing it for a couple years.


----------



## huesmann

The door switches are usually retained by little plastic clips—think a little plastic bar with a hook on the end. Over time (due to heat and slamming the door), these clips can get brittle and break, allowing the switch to either move out of position or retaining them less securely than needed to actuate the switch. Only way to tell is to crack it open and look.


----------

